

Google smothers designers - adamhowell
http://blog.fawny.org/2009/03/19/google-antidesign/

======
omouse
Could you get any more pretentious sounding?

This sounds like a good thing. Google knows where its success comes from and
doesn't shy away from that.

But it does sound like there's a bit too much bike-shedding going on in terms
of design.

 _These people have less taste than Microsoft, previously the low-water mark._

Less taste, really? I highly doubt it. I've found all of Google's interfaces
to be clean. Microsoft's stuff on the other hand...

